# mount: warning: winE seems to be mounted read-only.

## liptonik

Hello,

I have one ntfs partition and when i mounting it using

```
mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/winE
```

I get this warning:

```
mount: warning: winE seems to be mounted read-only.
```

All files have looks like this directory:

```
dr-x------ 1 root root 8192 Aug 25 20:42 directory
```

I don't know what to do to make this partition writable. 

I can't change permissions:

```
chmod: changing permissions of `CD images': Read-only file system
```

or ownership:

```
chown: changing ownership of `inne': Read-only file system
```

Changing anything in /etc/fstab (like rw or umask=000) doesn't help.

Maybe you might know what to do ?

----------

## audiodef

Are you using ntfs3?

----------

## liptonik

now - yes, and everything works perfect  :Smile: 

----------

## audiodef

 :Cool: 

----------

